# [A]-Malygos KLEIN ABER OHO (ICC-HM25 11/12, GotIR, Insanity, Yogg+0) sucht...



## Valara (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wir, die Allianz-Gilde "*Klein aber Oho*" (*www.kleinaber-oho.ch*) auf dem Server Malygos, suchen noch zielbewusste Spieler für den bevorstehenden Content.
Generell sind wir immer auf der Suche nach fähigen Spielern, falls Du also nicht eine der aktiv gesuchten Klassen spielst, versuch Dein Glück dennoch und bewirb Dich einfach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Insbesonders suchen wir zur Zeit aktiv noch folgende Klassen:

*Tanks:
- DK (Blut)

DDs:
- DK (Frost)
- Druid (Balance)
- Hunter (Marksmanship, Survival)
- Priest (Shadow)
- Warlock (Demonology)

Heiler:
- Priest (Diszi ~ Dual-Specc Holy sehr gerne gesehen)
*


*Raidzeiten:*

Montag 19:00 - 23:00
Dienstag 19:00 - 23:00
Mitwoch 19:00 - 23:00
Donnerstag 19:00 - 23:00


*Aktueller Raidstand:*

Eiskronenzitadelle (10) heroisch - 12/12 (GotIR - done)
Eiskronenzitadelle (10) - 12/12
Eiskronenzitadelle (25) heroisch - 11/12 (GotIR - done)
Eiskronenzitadelle (25) - 12/12

Trial of the Grand Crusader (10) - 5/5 - "Tribute to Insanity (50 Trys left)" - clear & closed
Trial of the Grand Crusader (25) - 5/5 - "Tribute to Insanity (50 Trys left)" - clear & closed
Ulduar (10) - 14/14 (Hardmodes 9/9 - GotUR) - clear & closed
Ulduar (25) - 14/14 (Hardmodes 9/9 - GotUR, YOGG+0) - clear & closed
Naxxramas (25) - clear & closed
Sartharion (25 +3 Drakes) - clear & closed
Malygos (25) - clear & closed


*Über KaO und unsere Anforderungen:*

Wir verstehen uns als eine raidorientierte PVE-Gilde und bestreiten den Content mit vollem Ehrgeiz. Wir raiden als Team und alle verfolgen gemeinsam dasselbe Ziel. Dies beinhaltet nicht nur die einfachen Bosskills, sondern auch alle zugehörigen Achievements (Erfolge). Der stetige Raidfortschritt ist für uns ebenso wichtig, wie die Gemeinschaft innerhalb der Gilde.

Regelmäßige Gildenaktivitäten, 10er Raids, interne PvP Events, Twinkraids 10er/25er und ähnliches stehen bei uns ebenso auf dem Programm, sofern nicht gerade Progress angesagt ist.
Wir besitzen eine sehr stabile und zielgerichtete Raidleitung, die seit mehreren Jahren tätig ist.


*Was wir von Dir erwarten:*

Wir erwarten von unseren Mitgliedern eine gewisse Kompetenz, die sich im Beherrschen der eigenen Klasse und der Spielmechanik widerspiegelt. Ausserdem musst Du fähig sein, Dich auf wechselnde Situationen einstellen zu können. Bewegungslegastheniker sind bei uns nicht erwünscht.
Eine Integration in unsere Gemeinschaft ist in jedem Fall erforderlich und trägt maßgeblich zum Erfolg bei. Der Begriff "Loyalität" besitzt für uns einen hohen Stellenwert.
Die notwendige Euphorie und Motivation zur Lösung von noch nicht vollendeten Aufgaben sollte für Dich selbstverständlich sein, sowie die dafür notwendige Zeit.
Falls Du nicht den notwendigen Willen besitzt, um an Progress Raids teilzunehmen oder unsere Mindest-Raidanforderungen nicht erfüllst, überleg es Dir lieber zweimal, ob Du Dich bei uns bewerben willst. Du sparst dadurch nicht nur uns, sondern auch Dir sehr viel Zeit.

Folgende Punkte sind außerdem relevant:

 * Raidbeteiligung von mindestens 75%
 * Du bist pünktlich und zuverlässig
 * Du kannst gut mit Kritik umgehen und das Gesagte auch umsetzen
 * Du bist mindestens 18 Jahre alt
 * Du bist im Besitz eines funktionierenden Headsets
 * Du schreckst auch vor Achievment Trys nicht zurück
 * Deine Hardware ist ausreichend und dein I-Net läuft stabil
 * Einsatzbereitschaft (Flasks, besten Verzauberungen, Informationen über angehende Encounter sammeln, etc)
 * Du bist Level 80


*Deine Bewerbung sollte folgende Punkte enthalten:*

 * Informationen über Dich und Deinen Char (Gildenhistory, WWS/WoWmeter, Berufe, Twinks, Glyphen, etc)
 * einen "http://eu.wowarmory.com/"-link
 * und mindestens einen Grund , wieso wir grade Dich nehmen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Für weitere Fragen komm uns auf Malygos besuchen. Als Ansprechpartner stehen Dir gerne zu Verfügung:
Melaskor, Aiýa, Cib, Shinaa, Síomha, **Xephania, Hath*
Sollte keiner der Genannten online sein, schreib einen Member an. Dieser wird Dir gerne helfen und Dich an die entsprechende Person weiterleiten .


----------



## Valara (10. Februar 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (23. Februar 2010)

/update


----------



## wowoo (24. Februar 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (1. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Valara (11. März 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (17. März 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (25. März 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (31. März 2010)

/update

PS: Wir suchen weiterhin fähige Spieler für den HeroicMode-Content in ICC25!


----------



## Valara (6. April 2010)

/push


----------



## Valara (13. April 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (21. April 2010)

/push


----------



## Valara (29. April 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (10. Mai 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (19. Mai 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (26. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Valara (8. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Valara (14. Juni 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (20. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Valara (8. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Valara (13. Juli 2010)

/UPDATE


----------



## Valara (20. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Valara (22. Juli 2010)

/update


----------



## Valara (27. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Valara (12. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Valara (19. August 2010)

/push


----------

